# My DIY was featured in instructables.com



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Have a look at it here- A Complete Idiot's Guide to Make LED Light Unit


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## lowrez (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow great tutorial. Will the Dim4 unit allow for running the blue LEDs as a moonlight and program it along with the sunrise/sunset timing?


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

lowrez said:


> Wow great tutorial. Will the Dim4 unit allow for running the blue LEDs as a moonlight and program it along with the sunrise/sunset timing?


Oh yeah. It surely does this. Infact I'm doing this.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

very nice write up!


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats! Your write-up deserves it.

"Hack A Day" loves this kind of stuff too. If you submit it to them for possible feature, a couple of tips:

1) Send the link to the forum post. Many dislike how you can't view the entire Instructable in anything but small bits, without a paid membership.

2) The readership is particularly critical, some constructive and some not. If you have thick enough skin to sort out the two, you'll typically score some excellent suggestions for improvements.


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

Neat! I've gotten 2 features there before as well. It's the best site out there to share your DIY stuff. Good job!


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats. It was a nice writeup. Read DustySeven7's comment about the meter being on continuity. She better look again. You're on the right setting in the picture.


----------

